# Temperature?



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know the correct daytime hotspot temperature for a Crotalus Atrox (Western Diamondback Rattlesnake)?

Thanks.: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

90-95


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

im having a nightmare keeping myne warm enough, i have to keep my heating on full in the room all the time:mf_dribble:


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

Tell me about it! I am struggling too!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what heat source are you using? should be able to get it that hot without having the heating in the room maxed out


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh that is wierd..us lizard keepers keep temps a lot higher than that without probs.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

im using a 100w cyramic with a herptek (3ft) ive packet insulation around the viv but at times it drops to 77-78, i leave the heating on all the time now and it reaches 90 ish on the hot spot and the cooler end high 70 s, i think my main problem is my sectioned off area which is like a porch is built in another room which holds my venomous and the heat seems to be blocked out. if anybody has any wise ideas please feel free.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you could try a heat bulb


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

i tried the bulb but they dont give off enough anyway plus the snake dosnt seem to like the bulb and stays well away from the light. i guess ill have to keep the heating on.:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

so your ceramic doesnt give off a decent hot spot?
cool end temps being low is ok...atleast i think.

could you up the wattage of the ceramic or use a red bulb? that may not bother them so much.[if at all]

Are you using a stat? is your probe incorectly positioned?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

yep im using a stat and it is in the right place but i suppose i could put an extra red bulb in as well if even just in the day time, ive been looking at the moon light bulbs i think they are by exo terror. i dont really want to up the wattage any more as im using herptek and at the end of the day they are only plastic


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh yeh, thats true, they are more for heatmat and low heat [direct heat atleast] vivs...
I guess the easiest thing would be bumping up the room temperature?
as long as said room temp does not go over the required cool end temps.


----------

